# Starting Problem



## jmp397 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have an MTD-13AK608G129 (484-526) v-twin motor. Last year I started having issues with it not wanting to start after I had it running for a while but as soon as it cooled down it would start back up. It continued after putting in new spark plugs but yesterday I was mowing and it spit/sputtered and died. Can not get it to restart. Pulled plugs(clean and dry) cleaned air cleaner and saw gas spitting out top of carb when I tried to start without filter on. checked oil and was full, any help would be appreciated. Jim:dazed:


----------

